# Final Four: Florida vs. UCLA



## TM

vs.








*Sat, Mar 31*​


----------



## BlueBaron

As much as I'd like to see the SEC win (even Florida!), I think UCLA wins a nail biter.


----------



## Pain5155

FLorida via buzzer beater.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Florida's bigs will be the difference, IMHO. Unlike any other team UCLA plays, Florida has the x factor's in Horford and Noah. They are such good ball handlers and passers of the ball, it really makes it difficult for UCLA to put pressure on the Gators like they do other teams. And if you double the bigs, Green or Humphrey will make you pay.

I have Florida in this game.


----------



## HKF

I like Florida. Not a blowout again, but UCLA's offensive ability (or lackthereof) will be the difference as the Gators move on.


----------



## TM

UCLA isn't great inside. Does Donovan attack via the his three-headed monster inside?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

TM said:


> UCLA isn't great inside. Does Donovan attack via the his three-headed monster inside?


He should, and Green's already proven he can handle UCLA's pressure defense.


----------



## SmarterThanUrAvgBear

I think UCLA can win because Collison is an upgrade over Farmar on defense (and offense too) and Taurean Green killed UCLA last year by penetrating and dumping it down to Horford/Noah. Howland also has a week to prepare for Florida instead of a day like last year. I think Green will have a tough time with Collison and if they just try to throw it in the post UCLA will double down hard like they've done with the good big men they've faced in the tourney so far. Also UCLA might have an edge thinking about revenge and wearing their blue jerseys having the chip on their shoulder. Unlike last year too we have a third scorer (Shipp) and some more pop off the bench (Westbrook and Roll) and Mata isn't soft like Ryan Hollins so he should be ready to go against Horford. Everything I just said is what I really want to happen so I won't pretend to be unbiased. GO Bruins!!!


----------



## TM

Hopefully, UCLA doesn't let Humphrey shoot uncontested 3pointers all afternoon.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I don't think UCLA has enough offensive firepower to hang with the Gators. They do have Shipp now, but he's going to have to make his shots to take the pressure off of Afflalo. I feel that their pressure defense will affect Green and Humphrey's outside threat (Collison is a huge upgrade defensively than Farmar), but they won't have much of an answer for Horford and Noah inside. I see Mata picking up foul troubles early. Afflalo's going to have to carry them offensively (along with Shipp) and we'll see how he matches up with Florida this time around. I say Horford and Afflalo are going to have to be the differences in this game for both teams if they want to win. The Bruins can win this game and I'll be cheering for them, but I see Florida winning a close one.


----------



## kamego

Florida is better. Therefore I pick UCLA.


----------



## Yoyo

Biased towards the Bruins, I'm picking the Bruins.


----------



## SheriffKilla

ya, basically you guys got it... i think YoYoYowassup...

with guys like Noah and Horford the UCLA traps will be exposed they are the perfect guys to beat that.... we'll see maybe Howland will make another adjustment though... but still I have Florida...


----------



## kansasalumn

UCLA-Georgetown


----------



## DaBruins

I think Humphrey and Shipp are the keys in this game. If either one catches fire, I think their team will win. Howland and the staff has a whole week to prepare, and I think we can pull this one out despite their unbelievable frontcourt. They might be bigger than us, but if the refs let the game be more physical, I'm confident the Bruins can win. If they start calling ticky-tacky fouls, we have very little chance.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

fjkdsi said:


> ya, basically you guys got it... i think YoYoYowassup...
> 
> with guys like Noah and Horford the UCLA traps will be exposed they are the perfect guys to beat that.... we'll see maybe Howland will make another adjustment though... but still I have Florida...


That's the advantage Florida has, and why I think the Gators will win. Having BIGS that can handle the ball like a guard is a huge plus, and I think UCLA learned that last year first hand!


----------



## Dee-Zy

FLA have prolly THE best inside outside game of the league and that is all due to their bigs, add to the fact that their shooters can shoot... you have the best inside outside game.

I don't even know how UCLA is going to defend that, add to the fact that they are playing against the team that won a championship, I think UCLA will get trampled.

If there is one thing I learned this year, you can't underestimate the heart of a champion. My Ducks and Trojans learned that.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Dee-Zy said:


> FLA have prolly THE best inside outside game of the league and that is all due to their bigs, add to the fact that their shooters can shoot... you have the best inside outside game.
> 
> *I don't even know how UCLA is going to defend that, add to the fact that they are playing against the team that won a championship, I think UCLA will get trampled.*
> 
> If there is one thing I learned this year, you can't underestimate the heart of a champion. My Ducks and Trojans learned that.


Probably the same thing you and a bunch of red-yellow supporters were thinking on December 1st, 2006, except where the object of the game was throwing and running with a more cylindrical-shaped object made of pigskin.

Noah and Horf will be an uphill battle, but it can be done. Florida didn't go undefeated.

I think UCLA has to limit those killer 3's from anyone of their guards. Humphrey, Brewer, anyone can be a nightmare. Those really swing momentum and help them play even faster, which is absolutely not what we want to do. Also don't let Joakim get hot either cause they seem to feed off of whatever he does. Let Horf do what he does.

We haven't made an ugly white guy cry in this tournament yet, and I definitely want to see Joakim and not Lorenzo Mata doing it. If Lorenzo does, I hope it'd be for joy after winning #12 and our 100th NCAA championship.


----------



## myst

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Probably the same thing you and a bunch of red-yellow supporters were thinking on December 1st, 2006, except where the object of the game was throwing and running with a more cylindrical-shaped object made of pigskin.
> 
> Noah and Horf will be an uphill battle, but it can be done. Florida didn't go undefeated.
> 
> I think UCLA has to limit those killer 3's from anyone of their guards. Humphrey, Brewer, anyone can be a nightmare. Those really swing momentum and help them play even faster, which is absolutely not what we want to do. Also don't let Joakim get hot either cause they seem to feed off of whatever he does. Let Horf do what he does.
> 
> We haven't made an ugly white guy cry in this tournament yet, and I definitely want to see Joakim and not Lorenzo Mata doing it. If Lorenzo does, I hope it'd be for joy after winning #12 and our 100th NCAA championship.


Florida was basically undefeated if you figure that the games they lost early in the season was when Brewer was out with mono. Then later in the year they lost 3 of 4 after destroying the SEC. The only loss to a ranked team was @ Kansas, by 2 points, without Brewer. Florida will dominate UCLA, either inside with the bigs, running with Brewer and Green, or shooting from the outside. There is no way to stop a team that has so many different ways to score.


----------



## SheriffKilla

I don't know if Brewer played against Florida St (another loss) but he definatly played against Kansas he was the one that missed the potential game winner in OT....

if anyone is "undefeated" its Ohio St
they lost to UNC with out Oden and to Florida when Oden was still gettin into the flow of things their only other loss was @Wisconsin by 3, and still that was early in Conference play... They've been undefeated ever since but this also their biggest challenge since, This week against Georgetown...


----------



## Nimreitz

Brewer had mono during the Kansas game. It wasn't "@Kansas" though, it was a neutral court in Las Vegas. KU had more fans, but it wasn't exactly Phog Allen Fieldhouse either.


----------



## qross1fan

UCLA will avenge last year, hopefully. Penetration won't be as easy last year with Collison's quickness, so hopefully he doesn't get into foul trouble. Affalo, The Prince, Mata and Shipp have improved, along with bench players such as Michael Roll and Alfred Aboya. Bruins will force the tempo no doubt in my opinion during this game, giving them the advantage. Being a Bruin fan and these reasons, I believe they'll take it.


----------



## SloKid

Well UCLA was my pick to win it all a few months back, so I should stay true to that pick.
But I expect a close game and to be honest I think that Florida's big guys and overall chemistry might prove too much for the Bruins, I hope Afflalo and the rest of the crew prove me wrong though.


----------



## melo4life

This game is going to go down right to the end buzzer I think. I think Florida will win because they have the big men and I think they will come out with the narrow win.


----------



## zagsfan20

Funny that the board agrees with me that UCLA will win. Seems like 90% of the national media thinks otherwise.


----------



## DaBruins

zagsfan20 said:


> Funny that the board agrees with me that UCLA will win. Seems like 90% of the national media thinks otherwise.


A lot of that is just rooting for the dominant Florida team to lose. I think if you asked all those people who voted for UCLA, they'll still tell you that Florida is the favorite and will win the game most of the time. Of course most Kansas fans probably think the same thing after we beat them last weekend. But they're just delusional.


----------



## TucsonClip

I just cant see Howland being out coached or Afflalo letting the Bruins lose this game.


----------



## Lakers138

Florida should win this game having Horford and Noah. Plus having three point shooters and good ball handers. Horford could very well have a huge night blocking shots and scoring at least 20 points. Noah could have that big game as well as he has the talent to do so.


----------



## HB

Its very hard for me to get up and pumped for anymore games, but I guess I'll be rooting for UCLA


----------



## HKF

TucsonClip said:


> I just cant see Howland being out coached or Afflalo letting the Bruins lose this game.


He was outcoached last year. What is the difference this year?


----------



## DaBruins

HKF said:


> He was outcoached last year. What is the difference this year?


It's debatable whether or not he got outcoached, but last year they had like a day and a half between games. Having a full week should make things easier.


----------



## bruindre

There's actually a lot of differences:

1. UCLA will play Florida fresher
2. The Bruins have a better defensive PG in Collison, thus making pressuring the ball better
3. The Bruins this year have 3 scorers (Afflalo, Collison, and Shipp). Last year, they only had 2 (Afflalo & Farmar). 

And I don't know if Howland was out-coached as much as the Bruins just didn't show up for the championship game. Perhaps they ran out of gas last year. Their run was phenomenal. They were dead in the water against Gonzaga, and came back. They were suppose to lose to Memphis and didn't. They were suppose to lose to LSU and didn't. I'd argue that the Bruins' path to the Final Four this year was easier than last. Added to that the week's rest, and I think this game's a close one. 

Bruins surprise the Gators this evening. The scariest team, though, in the Final Four, has got to be Georgetown.


----------



## BallStateCards

Nimreitz said:


> Brewer had mono during the Kansas game. It wasn't "@Kansas" though, it was a neutral court in Las Vegas. KU had more fans, but it wasn't exactly Phog Allen Fieldhouse either.



I was there. Orleans Arena only seats 8,000, and there was definitely about 6,000 to 6,500 there for Kansas...Shoot, there were a boatload there for our game versus Kansas the day before...


----------



## TucsonClip

Its one thing when you get blown out and shoot 45% or more... Its another thing to shoot 36% and get blown out. 

I dont think Donovan is a better coach than Howland and I cant see UCLA's defense looking so bad. UCLA's offense is much better this season as well.


----------



## HKF

Donovan sure outcoached him last year. I don't see why he can't do it again.


----------



## qross1fan

<object width="213" height="175"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5hq_IqHlOU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5hq_IqHlOU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Encore tonight?

*We are the Mighty Bruins,
The best team in the West.
We’re marching on to victory,
To conquer all the rest.

We are the Mighty Bruins,
Triumphant evermore.
You can hear from far and near,
The Mighty Bruin roar!

U! (3 claps)
C! (3 claps)
L! (3 claps)
A! (3 claps)

U-C-L-A! Fight! Fight! Fight!*


----------



## TM

i love that video :laugh:


----------



## Kuskid

qross1fan said:


> <object width="213" height="175"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5hq_IqHlOU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5hq_IqHlOU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Encore tonight?


Well, that video answered my question of whether or not Joakim Noah ever stops clapping.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

qross1fan said:


> <object width="213" height="175"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5hq_IqHlOU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P5hq_IqHlOU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Encore tonight?


I was there live and in person for that wonderful piece of basketball art...


----------



## HKF

Sam Ryan better be careful. She almost got bowled over.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

My pizza still isnt here...


----------



## HKF

Brewer plays incredibly sloppy.


----------



## GNG

It's the Final Four, featuring the referees! Smell the ratings...


----------



## HKF

SO many whistles.


----------



## HKF

Billy Packer acts like Collison wasn't in the game last year. He was ineffective last year. Why do they keep trying to throw Farmar under the bus? He wasn't the reason they lost. They got beat by a better team.


----------



## HKF

Noah is garbage. No moves, no game, lucky to play with Horford.


----------



## HKF

Charges taken right under the basket. Those need to be no-calls or blocking fouls.


----------



## GNG

UCLA wins ball games, so cheers to them, but how they win them gives me little reason to want to watch their games.

Zzzzzz...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ok enough of this junk...first one to 21 (must win by 2) wins...


----------



## GNG

Nine minutes in, and the Gators have not attempted a two-point FG.

There it is - 10:30 remaining in the first.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I like that big boy that comes and takes Miller Lite away...

"$11.50 for a hamburger? Yall must be crazy..."


----------



## DaBruins

I hate the officials. 2 fouls on Afflalo in under 2 minutes? 3 fouls in like 7 minutes? 2 on Luc in 5 minutes? 2 on Mata in 12 minutes? You might as well kill us.


----------



## qross1fan

DaBruins said:


> I hate the officials. 2 fouls on Afflalo in under 2 minutes? 3 fouls in like 7 minutes? 2 on Luc in 5 minutes? 2 on Mata in 12 minutes? You might as well kill us.


man, clippers got their game stolen on wedn, they got too many fouls called on them yesterday and now UCLA, i really hate the refs, you dont even know


----------



## GNG

Geaux Tigers said:


> I like that big boy that comes and takes Miller Lite away...
> 
> "$11.50 for a hamburger? Yall must be crazy..."


Where's your pizza?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Rawse said:


> Where's your pizza?


It finally came...2 hours and 5 minutes after I ordered it...:curse:


----------



## rainman

Brewer reminds me of Josh Howard a bit.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Were sooo overmatched with Florida, it's not even funny but our defense is staggering. I was afraid of our main guys getting into foul trouble, but were still in it. Just stop letting them drain 3's, and we'll have a shot at the title again. 

Please, basketball gods --- The Bulls and Ben Gordon had a bad game today and now were almost certain to face Miami in the playoffs again. That's punishment enough.


----------



## TM

Humphrey is sick


----------



## HKF

UCLA's inability to score is once again rearing it's ugly head. Howland's defense is great and all, but it's time to start focusing on offense. Getting owned by Donovan again.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

How maddening. 3 pointers killing UCLA. Now we have to play Florida ball.


----------



## HKF

A goddamn clinic.


----------



## TM

Can I make a OSU-Florida game thread yet?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

UCLA has nothing offensively. We know about Afflalo's struggles but where is Collison? It's a barrage right now for Florida with Brewer and now Humphrey leading the way. Ridiculous.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

God****ing damnit


----------



## Nimreitz

Looks like my yahoo bracket will be moving up the standings now with both Championship teams. UCLA just doesn't have the talent yet. With Howland they will get to that point, but they just aren't in the same league as Florida right now.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

I don't think bbb.net is equipped to deal with the expletives running through my mind right now. So I'll just save the board some trouble with a nice crisp GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODFSJFKDJFAJFDKFUR*@#IU$*@#YRHOIFYEWQY*[email protected](YRAFy2 !ur50823uorijuwsjlkr!


----------



## HKF

Collison sure is a better player than Farmar. LOL. Idiot announcers.


----------



## HKF

Aboya is a butcher. All he does is hack at the basketball.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Sad to think where UCLA would be in this game without Shipp...


----------



## HKF

Send it IN big Al. Whoa.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

That Chris Richard dunk was ferocious! I love that guy...


----------



## TM

Richards dunk was equally impressive


----------



## Nimreitz

Is CBS just showing footage of last year's title game?


----------



## HKF

The Florida bigs follow every shot. You love that. I think they might be going back to back. Oden is going to get in foul trouble and Florida is going to own the paint, you can feel it. Its eerily reminiscent of the Fab Five vs. Duke, now 15 years later, the two teams played in the regular season as well. Whoa, that's nuts.


----------



## GNG

How many putbacks does Florida have in the last five minutes?

It's ridiculous how overmatched the Bruins are.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Richard has 16 points? WOW.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> I think they might be going back to back.


ya think


----------



## HB

And someone said UNC get all the calls. I cant even watch this game with all the dubious calls that go Florida's way


----------



## HKF

Damn, Mata looks like an Orangutan.


----------



## GNG

Mata's rocking the Derek Fisher headband.


----------



## HKF

Why would Billy Donovan go to Kentucky? If he can potentially go back to back at Florida, who needs Kentucky?


----------



## rainman

3 pt spread in the papers today, that was as close to a lock as you're going to find.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Why would Billy Donovan go to Kentucky? If he can potentially go back to back at Florida, who needs Kentucky?


Apparently he loved his time as an assistant there. Im sure that there is some ego involved with being the potential savior of a struggling former superpower.


----------



## DaBruins

The good news is that we have a great chance at being back here next year, and I doubt we would play Florida if we get there.


----------



## TM

HKF said:


> Why would Billy Donovan go to Kentucky? If he can potentially go back to back at Florida, who needs Kentucky?


two words... Ashley Judd


----------



## HKF

If Billy Donovan is in Florida, Florida is a better program than Kentucky, regardless of who's coaching them (unless someone like Mike D'Antoni decided to go to the college game).


----------



## DaBruins

I'd talk more about the ****ty refs, but I know Quasi is ready to come in and detail their excruciating ineptitude.


----------



## rainman

TM said:


> two words... Ashley Judd


She's real nice.


----------



## HB

Donovan is just laying the seeds to a beautiful garden, just waiting for someone else to come and reap the harvest. Thats if he leaves for Kentuck that is.


----------



## TM

coach Steve Nash or Ramel Bradley?

Tough one


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> If Billy Donovan is in Florida, Florida is a better program than Kentucky, regardless of who's coaching them (unless someone like Mike D'Antoni decided to go to the college game).


It's about the players, Donovan wasnt considered any great coach before he won with this group. Why not leave while you're on top and take on a new challenge, i think its obvious he'll leave.


----------



## TM

Mike Miller and Co. anyone?


----------



## rainman

TM said:


> coach Steve Nash or Ramel Bradley?
> 
> Tough one


How about both?


----------



## TM

what does that mean


----------



## HB

He thinks Calathes is Nash-lite


----------



## HKF

rainman said:


> It's about the players, Donovan wasnt considered any great coach before he won with this group. Why not leave while you're on top and take on a new challenge, i think its obvious he'll leave.


Well you could kind of forsee this happening after Florida lost to Gonzaga by one in the Sweet Sixteen in '99. In 2000, they went to the Championship game and now for the 3rd time in 8 Final Fours, Florida is playing for the National Championship. That's what a great coach does. He's definitely no Boeheim or Lute Olsen losing in the first weekend every other season.


----------



## TM

how is D'Antoni going to coach Calathes?


----------



## HB

Lol TM, he means Donovan


----------



## Geaux Tigers

This is turning into an Abbot and Costello routine here with you guys...


----------



## TM

oh, I was replying to HKF's reply concerning D'Antoni possibly going to UK... Nash or Bradley? The choice seems rather obvious to me.


----------



## TM

who's on first?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Well I guess NCAA championship 100 won't be basketball. Now it's going to be some random sport like men's tennis or women's water polo. Yay, I guess.

Florida always had superior talent and size. I really thought we'd pull it out, but I guess Ben Howland's human. Joakim Noah always finds a way to become annoying for the opposing squad and one of the backcourt players catches fire. Like I said before game and the second half started, they would kill us with 3's. And they did, and we could never match their pace again.

We thrived on control ball --- defense and shot clock usage, which if broken, is broken hard. We didn't even have the 3-point gunners to shoot us back in. This year or last.

Well, if there are any other Bruin fans still out there and well enough to read (I'm trying to type but my friend first name Jack last name Daniels keeps interrupting), here's to continued Final Foul trips and the pursuit of the 100th NCAA championship, hopefully adding #12 in basketball next year, owning USC in sports this year, progressive student organizations, and security guards tazing students who don't have their Bruincards.


----------



## HKF

Go to Q's on Wilshire Six-Foot. I'm sure some of the ladies will be available to drown their sorrows.


----------



## TucsonClip

UCLA was done when Afflalo picked up his third foul mid way through the 1st half. UCLA's offense is better than last year's, however with no Afflalo the Bruin offense has no catalyst. Collison has done a great job all year at penetrating and creating open looks, but Florida completely took that away from him.

Florida did an amzaing job on defense and they were knocking down shots all game long. Howland had the right idea with the post to post doubles, but Florida knocked down every freaking shot they took. Add that to UCLA's foul trouble and Howland's inability to let UCLA run and you have a disaster. 

I dont see how Florida doesnt repeat. There is no way OSU should beat them, if they play 1/2 as well as they did tonight. Oden WILL get in foul trouble and Florida's defense will not give OSU any easy points, especially in transition.


----------



## DaBruins

If you told me before the game that Shipp would score 18 points, and we would have 3 turnovers for the ENTIRE game....I would've been celebrating.


----------



## HKF

So did Howland get out-coached by Donovan again? LOL


----------



## TucsonClip

HKF said:


> So did Howland get out-coached by Donovan again? LOL


Haha, I dont know what else to call it. I didnt think Billy D would out coach Howland... Florida executed extremely well in the half court. It wouldnt have mattered if The Prince, Afflalo, and Mata were in foul trouble or not. UCLA also got killed on the boards, which was suprising to see.

No matter what UCLA did, Florida was one step ahead after the 12 minute mark in the first half. This time I really think Howland was out coached, but foul trouble didnt help either. UCLA had no offense with Afflalo on the bench. Had he not been in foul trouble it would have been a bit different, but it wouldnt stop the Florida adjustments, execution, and rebounding.


----------



## bruindre

HKF said:


> So did Howland get out-coached by Donovan again? LOL


I submit, Donovan out-coached Howland this time. When will Howland start allowing these Bruins to run like he ran the Northern Arizona Lumberjacks? Didn't his teams there score 100+ points a game or something?

I doubt it will happen, but if Howland opens up the offense, you've got a guy like Kevin Love passing in the post, and Afflalo and Collison stick around another year, this is one scary team.

Of course, assuming Howland opens up the "O"....


----------



## DaBruins

HKF said:


> So did Howland get out-coached by Donovan again? LOL


I would still say a resounding no. Florida has too much talent for us, we were by far the last talented team in the Final 4. All the others have a dominating post man, or two in Florida's case, and we don't even have a single decent option in the post. Do you guys remember the first 7 minutes of the game? Our gameplan was BEAUTIFUL, and we held Florida to 0 baskets in the first 7 minutes. But when our best player is called for this 3rd foul in just 4 minutes of playing time, and then Luc was called for his 2nd foul after his 4 minutes of playing time, there's just not much to do. I was shocked it was only a 6 point halftime margin, Florida should've been killing us at that point.


----------



## bruindre

DaBruins said:


> I would still say a resounding no. Florida has too much talent for us, we were by far the last talented team in the Final 4. All the others have a dominating post man, or two in Florida's case, and we don't even have a single decent option in the post. Do you guys remember the first 7 minutes of the game? Our defensive gameplan was BEAUTIFUL, and we held Florida to 0 baskets in the first 7 minutes. But when our best player is called for this 3rd foul in just 4 minutes of playing time, and then Luc was called for his 2nd foul after his 4 minutes of playing time, there's just not much to do. I was shocked it was only a 6 point halftime margin, Florida should've been killing us at that point.


EDIT

Bruins had Afflalo for nearly the entire second half, yet he only started scoring with...what was it...10 minutes left in the game? There's your problem right there on the offensive side of things.

And despite the foul trouble, let's give props where they're due. Florida is a superior team across the board. It pains me in every way to write these words, but it's true. Officials didn't give us a chance with the horse **** calls in the first half, but to only be down 6 at halftime, we certainly weren't out of the game.


----------



## HKF

DaBruins said:


> I would still say a resounding no. Florida has too much talent for us, we were by far the last talented team in the Final 4. All the others have a dominating post man, or two in Florida's case, and we don't even have a single decent option in the post. Do you guys remember the first 7 minutes of the game? Our gameplan was BEAUTIFUL, and we held Florida to 0 baskets in the first 7 minutes. But when our best player is called for this 3rd foul in just 4 minutes of playing time, and then Luc was called for his 2nd foul after his 4 minutes of playing time, there's just not much to do. I was shocked it was only a 6 point halftime margin, Florida should've been killing us at that point.


This is far different than what you were saying before the game. Now the Bruins were the least talented team at the Final Four. Interesting.


----------



## DaBruins

HKF said:


> This is far different than what you were saying before the game. Now the Bruins were the least talented team at the Final Four. Interesting.


Can you find some place where I said anything differently? It was blatanly obvious to anyone with eyes and a brain that the Bruins have less talent than even the non-final four teams such as Kansas, North Carolina, etc. But Kansas doesn't have a dominating big man so we can beat them pretty easily if we just play our normal game.

I find it funny that people think that someone out-coached someone else just because one team lost and one team won. IMO, only about 25% of the games have one guy out-coaching the other, the rest of the time its just one team thats executing and playing better, or getting lucky breaks to go their way.


----------



## HKF

Execution has nothing to do with coaching? So then I guess I never need to hear about Howland being a great coach again. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaBruins

HKF said:


> Execution has nothing to do with coaching? So then I guess I never need to hear about Howland being a great coach again. Thanks for sharing.


Huh?

A - Players executing isn't completely independent from coaching, but its not that highly correlated. You setup a system that your players can execute well, and you teach them, and thats pretty much it. The rest is up to the players.

B - I'll just assume the Howland coaching remark was a joke, since there isn't any coach (except Billy D) with a better resume over the last few years. That includes back to back Final Fours on teams that the rest of country thinks isn't talented (or else why would they call us hacks who slowdown a game to keep it in the 50's?), restoring UCLA from the bottom feeder of the Pac 10 thanks to Lavin, and rebuilding the Pitt program to elite Big East status while winning National Coach of the Year in the process.


----------



## rainman

John Wooden wouldnt have made any differance in that game, it's not a coaching issue, to me all these top program guys can coach, tired of hearing about the outcoaching issue.


----------



## HKF

Good grief. All I heard from you was giving Howland a week was going to allow him to stifle the Gators. Except Howland got the week and it still did absolutely nothing. Just admit he was not on his A game, that's all.


----------



## DaBruins

HKF said:


> Good grief. All I heard from you was giving Howland a week was going to allow him to stifle the Gators. Except Howland got the week and it still did absolutely nothing. Just admit he was not on his A game, that's all.


Well it's hard to debate with you when it seems like you didnt even watch the game! Tell me what Howland is supposed to do when Afflalo AND Luc pick up 3 and 2 fouls respectively in 4 minutes of playing time. If we're relying on Keefe and Roll to beat Florida, we're dead. 

Oh, and last week I also said we had no chance if winning if Humphrey caught fire or if the refs called a tight game. The refs called a reallllly tight game for us (though not as much for Florida - Noah was pushing off on every rebound), and Humphrey was off early on when we had the lead but then when he hit a few in a row our ship began sinking.


----------

